# Bandsaw



## Petrolhead (22 Aug 2014)

I started a topic in the woodworking section however it was suggested I post here as I will mainly be working with aluminium up to about 5mm thick.

Here is the origional thread: post904264.html#p904264


----------



## Spindle (22 Aug 2014)

Hi

Have you considered a plasma cutter? - OK, no good for wood but a lot less space consuming and more in keeping with your current tooling.

Regards Mick


----------



## Petrolhead (22 Aug 2014)

No, dont know anything about them, however if I have a saw I will also be able to cut wood as well


----------



## Racers (10 Sep 2014)

I have cut 40mm aluminium with my Startrite 352 and brass, thin SS etc.

Pete


----------



## Petrolhead (10 Sep 2014)

I ended up getting a slightly used Fox like this: http://www.fox-machines.com/en/fox-mach ... f=33&p=214


----------

